# FR: If I receive good marks, I would like to go to university



## sparklydiamond16

With si clauses in french, I know it should be si + imparfait + conditional

So shouldn't "If I receive good marks, I would like to go to university," be:
Si j'obtenais de bonnes notes, j'aimerais aller à l'université.
I was told this is incorrect and it should be: 
Si j'obtiens de bonnes notes, j'aimerais aller à l'université.

I though the first one was grammatically correct so which one is it? Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

You should use the corresponding tenses in French. Don't be confused by the conditional, which is used in both languages to indicate a polite wish, but here has nothing to do with a counterfactual hypothesis.

If I *receive* [present] good marks, I *would like* [conditional] to go to university. ↔ _Si j'*obtiens* _[présent]_ de bonnes notes, j'*aimerais* _[conditionnel]_ aller à l'université._


----------



## Bezoard

Both sentences are possible.
_Si j'obtenais de bonnes notes, j'aimerais aller à l'université._
is grammatically correct.
There might be a slight distinction.
_Si j'avais de l'argent, j'aimerais aller en Australie._
The fact of "having money" does not seem very likely. It is only a wish.
_Si j'ai de l'argent, j'aimerais aller en Australie._
The fact of "having money" seems possible, in the future, and that really happens, I'd like to visit Australia.
It is clear that with the context of receiving good marks, I prefer "si j'obtiens" to "si j'obtenais".


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> _Si j'obtenais de bonnes notes, j'aimerais aller à l'université._
> is grammatically correct.


Well, it may be grammatically correct, but it doesn't make much sense. Either you don't know your grades yet, in which case only the present makes sense, or you already know them, in which case you should use the past conditional.

_Si j'*obtiens* de bonnes notes, j'aimerais aller à l'université._ (real/possible hypothesis about the present or future)
_Si j'*avais obtenu* de bonnes notes, j'*aurais voulu* aller à l'université._ (counterfactual hypothesis about the past)
_Si j'*obtenais* de bonnes notes, j'aimerais aller à l'université._ 



> _Si j'avais de l'argent, j'aimerais aller en Australie._
> The fact of "having money" does not seem very likely. It is only a wish.


It is even totally unlikely because hypotheses in the imparfait are counterfactual. In other words, _si j'avais de l'argent_ implies that you do not have the money.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,
Ah ! La confusion classique avec le futur


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello, j'ai aussi dit que je préférais "si j'obtiens" dans le contexte de la phrase donnée, mais on ne peut pas dire que l'autre est grammaticalement incorrecte.

atcheque, je ne sais pas quelle phrase vise votre remarque. Est-ce "_Si j'*obtiens* de bonnes notes, j'aimerais aller à l'université." _?

Je sais que certains contestent le conditionnel dans ce genre de phrase, préférant le futur, mais là, le futur ne convient pas sans un remaniement de la phrase et une modification du sens.


----------



## Bezoard

Mais justement, ça n'a pas le même sens. Le futur indique une certitude dans l'action future, le conditionnel indique un souhait (qui d'ailleurs pourrait encore changer), souhait qui ne sera pas forcément exaucé.

D'ailleurs, comparez :
_S'il obtenait de l'argent, il irait en Australie. OUI
S'il obtenait de l'argent, il ira en Australie. NON

_
Edit : ce message venait après un message de "atchèque" qui a été supprimé. Du coup, ça n'a plus grand sens.


----------



## olivier68

Maître Capello said:


> _Si j'*obtenais* de bonnes notes, j'aimerais aller à l'université._



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous condamnez cette formulation.
Ne dirait-on pas, au pluriel : "Si nous obtenions de bonnes notes, nous aimerions aller à l'université" ?

Vous avez sans doute raison, mais quelque chose m'échappe dans le raisonnement.


----------



## sparklydiamond16

D'accord. Merci tout le monde.
Just to be clear. I think that what most of you are saying is that _Si j'obtenais de bonnes notes, j'aimerais aller à __l'university_ is grammatical correct but doesn't make sense in this context and thus 
_Si j'obtiens de bonnes notes, j'aimerais aller à l'université_ should be used. Right?


----------



## atcheque

Bezoard said:


> Edit : ce message venait après un message de "atchèque" qui a été supprimé. Du coup, ça n'a plus grand sens.


Avec grand retard. Mon complément sur le futur (auquel vous avez réagi hyper vite  ) ne marche pas avec une forme modale (aimer, avoir envie, préférer). Vous l'avez bien démontré. Cela tient la route. Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> mais on ne peut pas dire que l'autre est grammaticalement incorrecte


J'ai justement dit qu'elle était en effet grammaticalement correcte, mais qu'elle était inappropriée. Ce n'est ici pas la syntaxe qui est en cause, mais le sens.

On peut dire _si j'avais obtenu de bonnes notes (hier)_ (condition irréelle du passé) et _si j'obtiens de bonnes notes (demain)_ (condition réelle du futur), mais on ne dirait pas _si j'obtenais de bonnes notes (maintenant ou demain)_. En effet, comme c'est toujours de l'ordre du possible (condition réelle), l'imparfait est inadéquat, surtout dans le contexte donné par sparklydiamond16 avec un conditionnel de souhait. Il est en revanche approprié pour une condition irréelle du présent comme dans _si j'étais riche_ qui implique que ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne suis pas de votre avis, qui me paraît trop catégorique. Il y a des circonstances où l'on peut très bien dire _si j'obtenais de bonnes notes (maintenant ou demain) _lorsqu'on ne croit pas vraiment à la réalisation de cette hypothèse. Un locuteur peut très bien être intimement convaincu qu'il ne peut pas réussir, qu'il n'aura pas de bonnes notes.

Comme l'écrivait Dauzat dans sa _Grammaire raisonnée de la langue française_ (p. 385) :


> On a essayé de distinguer logiquement ces deux cas : c'est à peu près impossible ; il s'agit souvent de deux manières différentes d’exprimer la même pensée : « s'il _pleut _demain, je ne _sortirai_ pas » (ou... je ne _sors_ pas) et « s'il _pleuvait _demain, je ne _sortirais pas_. » Dans le second cas, l'hypothèse est présentée de façon plus dubitative, mais il n'existe aucune opposition absolue entre les deux tournures.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Un locuteur peut très bien être intimement convaincu qu'il ne peut pas réussir, qu'il n'aura pas de bonnes notes.


Oui, mais dans ce cas, il ne dira certainement pas : _Si j'*obtenais* de bonnes notes, *j'aimerais aller à l'université*_.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est votre avis, respectable. Ce n'est pas le mien, même si -- je le répète --, ce n'est probablement pas la forme préférée.
Peut-être qu'il y a une différence selon les régions francophones.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Peut-être qu'il y a une différence selon les régions francophones.


Je ne crois pas. Il ne s'agit d'ailleurs pas de ce que j'entends autour de moi, mais de ce que dictent la grammaire et le bon sens… Bref, vous êtes au moins d'accord avec moi que ce n'est pas la forme préférée ; c'est déjà ça !


----------



## Bezoard

Mes grammaires ne me disent donc pas la même chose ! Outre Dauzat, déjà cité :


> En revanche, le français ne possède pas de moyen grammatical qui permette de distinguer dans ces mêmes systèmes si l’hypothèse est probable ou improbable, si on la juge réalisable ou si elle est irréalisable de nature
> 
> *Si vous réussissiez, j’en serais satisfait (hypothèse probable et réalisable)*
> 
> Si mon mulet transalpin volait, mon mulet transalpin aurait des ailes (Rabelais) (hypothèse burlesque irréalisable de nature).
> 
> Ces nuances doivent être traduites par des moyens lexicaux.



_Grammaire du français classique et moderne_, Wagner et Pinchon


> Si + imparfait : on est dans un monde décalé par rapport au monde présent : typiquement, valeur d’irréel du présent ou de potentiel (par rapport à l’avenir) ; mais d’autres valeurs sont possibles (en particulier selon le type de verbe principal et son temps) :
> 
> S’il faisait beau, j’irais me promener (irréel du présent, ou potentiel ; verbe au conditionnel)
> 
> *S’il revenait (un jour), tout pourrait changer (potentiel)*.



_Grammaire de la phrase française_, Pierre le Goffic

Naturellement, on pourrait aussi mettre le présent dans les deux exemples en gras, mais l'imparfait est correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai rien contre les exemples que vous citez, mais il s'agit là de cas différents. En effet, dans l'expression qui nous occupe, le verbe principal est certes conjugué au conditionnel (_j'aimerais_), mais la proposition correspondante n'est *pas* soumise à condition. La personne aimerait en effet aller à l'université quoi qu'il arrive, indépendamment des notes obtenues. Le mode conditionnel n'est dans ce cas utilisé que pour exprimer un souhait poli (cf. mon message initial dans ce fil) et non pour indiquer une incertitude dans la réalisation de la conséquence. La preuve est justement que l'on peut dans ce cas employer le présent dans la proposition conditionnelle et le conditionnel dans la principale, ce qui est exclu avec les autres exemples :

_Si j'*obtiens* de bonnes notes, j'*aimerais* aller à l'université_. 

_Si vous *réussissez*, j'en *serais* satisfait_.  → _Si vous *réussissiez*, j'en *serais* satisfait_.  ou _Si vous *réussissez*, j'en *serai* satisfait_. 
_Si mon mulet transalpin *vole*, mon mulet transalpin *aurait* des ailes._  → _Si mon mulet transalpin *volait*, mon mulet transalpin *aurait* des ailes._  ou _Si mon mulet transalpin *vole*, mon mulet transalpin *a* des ailes._ 
etc.

En d'autres termes, je n'aurais rien contre l'emploie d'un imparfait avec un « vrai » conditionnel :

_Si j'*obtenais* de bonnes notes, *j'irais à l'université*_. 

Mais ce n'est à mon sens pas approprié dans l'exemple initial :

_Si j'*obtenais* de bonnes notes, *j'aimerais aller à l'université*_.


----------



## Bezoard

[citez judicieusement et tronquez au minimum nécessaire]

Je ne vous suis pas. C'est exactement la même chose que dans mes exemples initiaux :
_Si j'avais de l'argent, j'aimerais aller en Australie.
Si j'ai de l'argent, j'aimerais aller en Australie._
Il est clair que j'aimerais aller en Australie, indépendamment du fait que j'ai ou n'ai pas de l'argent. Néanmoins, avoir de l'argent est une condition pour que j'y aille de même que avoir de bonnes notes en est une pour que j'aille à l'université.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> C'est exactement la même chose que dans mes exemples initiaux


Non, car vos exemples sont des conditions irréelles du présent.


----------



## Bezoard

Non, _si j'avais de l'argent_,  ce n'est pas comme _si j'avais des ailes_ !
Ça peut arriver et exprimer un potentiel.
Mais je crois que je n'interviendrai plus dans cette discussion car nous avons certainement déjà bien dit l'un et l'autre la façon dont nous voyons les choses. Elle est différente.


----------



## olivier68

Je ne me prononcerai pas... dans cette discussion compliquée.
Mais ne penseriez-vous pas qu'il pût être utile de mettre tous les exemples au pluriel ?
On y distinguerait mieux entre futur et conditionnel ? Ce qui, déjà, simplifierait les choses.

Olivier


----------

